# COOL CLASSIC IMPALA PROTOTYPE PICS



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

that shit is clay?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Yup. They have hundreds of models under rap.. Plus future models that never made it.. All in clay... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

crazy huh

I think they made great decisions.....



:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2007, 07:18 PM~7493642
> *crazy huh
> 
> I think they made great decisions.....
> ...



yep i wonder if the impala would still be the no. 1 choice of lowriders if the design was one of the other models


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice crazy to think they had those ugly ass designs


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2007, 07:02 AM~7495648
> *yep i wonder if the impala would still be the no. 1 choice of lowriders if the design was one of the other models
> *


they probably would be but those things are ugly! :barf:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kool pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2007, 05:11 PM~7493309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the prototype in the middle looks cool as f*ck


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2007, 08:18 PM~7493642
> *crazy huh
> 
> I think they made great decisions.....
> ...


X12334796


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i wish they made some of those.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thanks for sharing the info with us.*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

funny how the final designs feels so obvious nowdays, bet that one could get used to any of those ugly ass models if it turned out that way in 1964. or maybe the caddys of the 60's would be the no 1 choice today..?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2007, 09:13 PM~7493318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7493285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for sharing Ryan, those were ummm... interesting to say the least! Im glad they made the right decisions, lol.  

I have one of a prototype for the 58 that was done in 56... it basically looked like a Corvette, but i cant find it right now.  

Heres one i have of a wooden 63... i think this was used to make the dies for the metal stamping machines... but im not sure on that.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yeah man that is bad!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

cool pics- :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 18 2007, 04:04 PM~7501541
> *yeah man that is bad!
> *


I have a book with prototypes from 61. I will have to shoot some pics. Let's just say, I am glad Chevrolet offered what they did in 1961. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: post em up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 18 2007, 07:14 PM~7502323
> *:biggrin:  post em up!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Here we go.... It's time to time travel...... We begin in 1958 with their attempt to steal some ideas from 1957.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

...on to 59 where the designers were experimenting with PCP & ANGEL DUST in the course of their designs.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

.....1960 showed some promising ideas lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Onto my favorite year..... thank god for the end result.

*1*

















*2*









*3*









*4*

















*5*









*6- I WOULD RIDE OUT IN THIS* :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7503430
> *:0
> *


Good? :uh: 

:biggrin: 










Artist's rendering from 1964. :uh: 









Have the slightest clue what year this proto was designed.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i have some of these for my 62 t bird, its pretty interesting to see the process that went into designing these cars..


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2007, 08:10 PM~7503345
> *Onto my favorite year..... thank god for the end result.
> 
> 1
> ...


 :0 :0 Lucky that they got their act together otherwise we'd have been denied one of the best shaped Impala's!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Mar 19 2007, 06:07 AM~7505154
> *:0  :0  Lucky that they got their act together otherwise we'd have been denied one of the best shaped Impala's!!!
> *


I would still sport that #6.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

number 2 back end looks like a thunderbird or something.

Those headlight designs were awful


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't thank you guys enough who posted these, I've always wanted to see them.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

great info.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Mar 19 2007, 08:01 PM~7509311
> *I can't thank you guys enough who posted these, I've always wanted to see them.
> *


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT great pix..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2007, 10:58 PM~7503221
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Here we go.... It's time to time travel...... We begin in 1958 with their attempt to steal some ideas from 1957.
> ...


I like the 58


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

cool shit thanks for sharing


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 18 2007, 12:15 PM~7500443
> *funny how the final designs feels so obvious nowdays, bet that one could get used to any of those ugly ass models if it turned out that way in 1964. or maybe the caddys of the 60's would be the no 1 choice today..?
> *


They sold 20 times as many Impalas as Cadillacs, and it's not because of style. It's because of price.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2007, 11:10 PM~7503345
> *Onto my favorite year..... thank god for the end result.
> 
> 1
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

looks like they were high on somthin wen designing some of those :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the company i werk for here in michigan, we build the machines that gm uses to make those clay cars, we have (had) a few clay cars and misc parts at my werk there pretty badass


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

